# California Betta Society Show - May 23



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't forget, the CBS show is THIS SATURDAY, and will be held in Santa Clara.

If you're local and interested in attending, details can be found here:

http://www.cbsbettas.org/shows.html

You do not need to be an IBC member to visit the show or auction!! Come visit and see what your local betta club has to offer! :-D


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Awww. Did they not send out an email about this? I've been waiting for another one! Hopefully the next one will also be Santa Clara and I'll have to keep a closer eye on the page. Darn. I really want to go.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Aww man, this would so cool to go to. I've never been to something like this, it must be really cool. Maybe I'll go sometime. Do they always do it in May?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

They will have another one in the fall. The next show for Area 1 is in Indianapolis, at the IBC convention.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh how cool!! Thank you so much! I just sent an email to get show dates. Maybe they'll come to Dallas.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

For Texas, I think you'll want to look up Lone Star Bettas.


----------

